# Vreau să dormi puțin



## Russianer

_A phrase: Vreau să dormi puțin 
What is "să"?

If a phrase: I want to sleep a little bit..
then is it possible to say:  "Vreau dormi puțin"  or "Eu vreau dormi puțin" (??)

_


----------



## farscape

As explained in your other post, *să* is a conjunction used in the Romanian language to form the subjunctive. The proper translation in English is: I want you to sleep a little. ( să dormi -> you to sleep). Check out the resources listed in the sticky (Read me first) you'll find many answers. For verbs and their conjugation, go to *dexonline.ro*, it's a collection of the most important Romanian language dictionaries.

I want to sleep a little bit -> (Eu) Vreau să *dorm* puțin
(Eu) Vreau *să* dormi puțin - already translated. The originals are incorrect. The form *dormi* is used only for 2nd person singular.


Later,

.


----------



## Rozalba

_Hi Russianer,

A phrase: Vreau să dormi puțin 
What is "să"? -> this is part of the verb "să dormi"="tu să dormi"

If a phrase: I want to sleep a little bit..
then is it possible to say: "Vreau dormi puțin" or "Eu vreau dormi puțin" (??) -no, these are not grammatically correct. The correct grammar is "Vreau (ca tu )să dormi puţin" or "Eu vreau (ca tu) să dormi puţin" or "Eu vreau ca tu să dormi puţin". The meaning is the same. I would use "Vreau să dormi puţin" as we know from the construction of the verbs that vreau = eu vreau and sa dormi = tu sa dormi.

I hope it helps..

_​


----------



## farscape

Rozalba said:


> _...
> What is "să"? -> this is part of the verb "să dormi"="tu să dormi"
> ..._​



 You're probably thinking of another construction: a verb is a verb, is a verb and *să* is no part of it. But it's part of the mood (subjunctive) defined with that verb.

Later,

.


----------



## Rozalba

farscape you are right, but I believe that for a non-Romanian speaker would be useful to cut to the chase and skip some of the by-the-book explanations. I am no teacher here, just someone that is trying to help..


----------



## farscape

Actually the forum rules require explanations "by the book" 

Later,


.


----------

